# Raleigh Runabout???



## StevieZ (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a chance to by a Raleigh runabout. It is missing the motor. rest looks to be all there. It needs a good cleaning and a motor. Is this even worth messing with??? Does anyone know much about them????


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe check out mopedarmy.com  They are totally into mopeds and would probably have the information you need!


----------

